

Ask HN: recommendations for rational/mindful stories - SCHiM

A while ago I read a comment on here on hacker news (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8053910). That recommends reading a self published story called Worm.<p>I finished it, and now I&#x27;m looking for similar stories. Not in terms of genre or setting but in terms of characters, specifically the main character. The main character Taylor&#x2F;Skitter&#x2F;Weaver in worm reminds me of Amber in the &#x27;bite back&#x27; series(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goodreads.com&#x2F;series&#x2F;89294-bite-back).<p>In both cases the main character is very methodical&#x2F;mindful&#x2F;rational in almost all situations. Both stories had a big impact on me, and I&#x27;m on the lookout for stories like them.<p>Does HN have any recommendations or similar books?<p>Note: first post, sorry if I&#x27;ve made any mistakes.
======
angersock
You'd probably enjoy Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_ or _The Fountainhead_.
Another good series would be Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's _Sherlock_ stories, or
perhaps Asimov's _I, Robot_ anthology. A lot of Golden Age sci-fi fits that as
well.

In my experience, a character (especially a main protagonist) who is always
rational/methodical is a sign of a weak writer: people are simply not rational
or methodical most of the time.

